# Metal roofs: exposed fastener vs standing seam



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Standing seam is a far better roof!
Unless this was just for a pole barn I would not even consider anything with exposed screws.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

I think I'd keep shopping. SS is harder to install 'fast'. Both are easy to screw up, but stay away from exposed fasteners. Personally, I refuse to even bid EF roofs.


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

I bet they weren't offering a true ss roof, maybe a snap panel? There is no way $500 even comes close to the cost difference. 
They are correct that hidden fastener roofs are complicated to repair, so make sure its done right.


----------



## iLikeDirt (Apr 27, 2014)

The panel they would be using is the McElroy Meridian standing seam panel (http://www.mcelroymetal.com/content/products/display.cfm?product_id=13), which is not mechanically-seamed; the panels are directly screwed down on one side, then those screws are covered by the next panel, and the seams are snapped together. Is this a poor product? It seems to be the only standing seam panel locally available. The roof is 25 squares and so far I have gotten one bid for 14k and two for 10k. All three would be using the Meridian panel.


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

Looks like a standard snap panel. Snap panels are a good option, especially on simple buildings. They aren't as wind resistant, more prone to oil canning. Whether or not it holds up is all in the details.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

What gauge of standing seam? $500 IMO isn't enough of a difference between the two panels. Something is being forgotten. Most standing seam has separate clips to hold the panel in place, these have a flange. That would lead to more oil caning and the panel would not be able to move as it should. I'm guessing they must be a fairly inexpensive panel. You can get better panels shipped anywhere.


----------



## iLikeDirt (Apr 27, 2014)

It would be 26 gauge.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

I'd go heavier, 24 gauge, it helps with the oil canning, also the ribbed panels will be better also. 

For the exposed fasteners I doubt if they are more then 28 gauge.


----------



## PoleBarnGuru (Oct 29, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with a properly installed through screwed roof, except maybe the price you were quoted. Even at retail prices through big box stores like The Home Depot, through screwed 29 gauge roofing with a lifetime warranty should run about $80 per square for the steel roofing. I'd not recommend a concealed fastener panel unless you are doing it because you absolutely love the appearance.


----------



## iLikeDirt (Apr 27, 2014)

PoleBarnGuru said:


> There is nothing wrong with a properly installed through screwed roof, except maybe the price you were quoted. Even at retail prices through big box stores like The Home Depot, through screwed 29 gauge roofing with a lifetime warranty should run about $80 per square for the steel roofing. I'd not recommend a concealed fastener panel unless you are doing it because you absolutely love the appearance.


How come? You don't like them?

So for a 26 square roof, your idea of the price comes to about $2,000. Surely that's the price for materials only, no? If I could find someone willing to install a metal roof on my house for two grand, I'd do it yesterday!


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

I love the eerie sounds coming from under an EF roof as the sun hits it in hte morning and the metal starts moving. Those sounds mean money for the guy that's going to replace it for you.

Take a one foot square piece of metal and screw of nail it to a piece of wood and lay if where the sun can hit it. Right beside it, lay another piece beside it and watch it lay dormant. That's the difference. All that movement wallows the holes out and leaks occur. No ifs, ands, or buts about it.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

PoleBarnGuru said:


> There is nothing wrong with a properly installed through screwed roof, except maybe the price you were quoted. Even at retail prices through big box stores like The Home Depot, through screwed 29 gauge roofing with a lifetime warranty should run about $80 per square for the steel roofing. I'd not recommend a concealed fastener panel unless you are doing it because you absolutely love the appearance.


"lifetime warranty" 


http://www.homedepot.com/p/Fabral-PLAIN-SHELTERGUARD-3-X12-0310117000/100085374?N=5yc1vZapwhZ1z0sdg7Z1z0v4pe

$ .80 a square foot for the panels only, no trim, felt, fasteners ect. Just galvanized, no colors and no warranty for the finish. 

They are just not a good roof to have on a home. On a metal building sure, we have one on our shop it's 24 ga. Every temp change it pops. The building is less then 7 years old and we have already begun to replace fasteners. This is on an all metal building, the expansion and contraction rates should be closer together then a wood structure. 

IMO I'd spend a few extra coins for a SS roof.


----------



## roofermann (Nov 18, 2013)

Me too, unless by SS you stainless steel!:laughing:


----------

